# What kind of breed is skittles?



## Nikki (Dec 28, 2011)

We just got Skittles yesterday- and the lady said Skittles was about 5-6 weeks old.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 28, 2011)

Well. her color is chinchilla, so she is probably one of the Chinchilla breeds. Her ears are proportionately rather long, so I'm thinking that American Chin is more likely; or even Giant Chin, rather than Standard Chin.


----------



## Nikki (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 29, 2011)

Congratulations on your new bun.

Love the name.

K


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 1, 2012)

agreed am chin


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

Did you maybe see how big her parents were?  Did you get her from a breeder or someone just had two bunnies?  Or someone who got her and didn't want her?  
Judging by the rareity of American Chinchillas, I highly doubt you stumbled across one, but it is possible.   Almost all breeds come in the chinchilla color.  Also, she looks pretty long, like she may have a mandolin shaped body.  If she is a large rabbit, I would say flemish giant or a flemish giant cross.  She has a more chisled flemish-type head than a blocky Giant chinchilla head.  But again, it is really hard to tell.  I say she looks like a darn fine rabbit though and I hope you like her   I really like the chinchilla color.  

For comparison, this is an 8 week old Giant Chinchilla kit.


----------



## Sunshyne276 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm thinking chinchilla Rex. Cute rabbit


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 3, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Did you maybe see how big her parents were?  Did you get her from a breeder or someone just had two bunnies?  Or someone who got her and didn't want her?
> Judging by the rareity of American Chinchillas, I highly doubt you stumbled across one, but it is possible.   Almost all breeds come in the chinchilla color.  Also, she looks pretty long, like she may have a mandolin shaped body.  If she is a large rabbit, I would say flemish giant or a flemish giant cross.  She has a more chisled flemish-type head than a blocky Giant chinchilla head.  But again, it is really hard to tell.  I say she looks like a darn fine rabbit though and I hope you like her   I really like the chinchilla color.
> 
> For comparison, this is an 8 week old Giant Chinchilla kit.
> ...


Absolutely beautiful kit DKRabbitry.  

Nikki, definitely have some Chincilla in your sweet bun.  Wishing you all the luck.  

K


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Jan 4, 2012)

American Chin really isn't too rare.  I'm surprised at how popular it seems with hobby farm owners.  I would guess that your bunny is an American Chin, or some mixed breed with chinchilla coloring.     She's a sweetie!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jan 10, 2012)

He reminds me of the Jack rabbits we have around here! 

~Aspen


----------

